# The Car Thread



## Ydna

Post your car, your mom's car, I don't care. If it is cool, then it is cool. Post cars you wish you had, whatever. And talk about cars.

My current car:







My favorite car of all time:

First generation camaros!
















I'll have one some day, preferably a 67 or 68. But Camaro prices are insanely high around here. I just found a great deal. But I don't have 12 grand. If I did, I would have a 68 camaro with a 383, floor on the floor, that just needed a timing and carb adjustment. Ugh. Most camaros are 20k plus.

And here is a car that I wouldn't mind having for a bit, but I'd rather have a camaro:

1969 boss 429:











I'd also take a 1965 coupe:






Camaros are still the coolest to me:





They are really pricey though. I may just go with a first generation firebird, they are quite similar, and one costs significantly less then the other.

There are lots of other cool cars I haven't posted, that you guys need to post. Like Chargers, and javelins, mavericks, chevelles, cobras, corvettes, novas. And lots of exotic cars that should be in this thread.

So get posting.


----------



## lucidspoon

Ydna said:


> My current car:


REPRESENT! This used to belong to my dad, but he sold it to a guy who just let it rust for 7 years. I bought it for $300 back a couple months ago with hopes of restoring it eventually. '73 Super Beetle






This is my daily driver. '06 tC






This is my wife's daily driver. '04 Mustang






And my favorite vehicle (especially in the snow), which unfortunately needs to be repaired. '97 4Runner


----------



## SmokeyDopey

These are my rides 

To go to work: 





And to rehearsal (This one's old school):


----------



## jcmjmp

I love the 1st gen Camaros. Beautiful. The old Karmann Ghias are pretty cool too.


----------



## Adwex

Ydna said:


> ....My favorite car of all time:
> 
> First generation camaros!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have one some day, preferably a 67 or 68. But Camaro prices are insanely high around here. I just found a great deal. But I don't have 12 grand. If I did, I would have a 68 camaro with a 383, floor on the floor, that just needed a timing and carb adjustment. Ugh. Most camaros are 20k plus.
> 
> .....



I've always loved them too, especially the 67/68. A friend let me drive his 68 SS 396 once. That was a ride I won't forget. It didn't look like much (primer and body work), but that big block knew how to GO.


----------



## 66 galaxie

My dream car...
66 or 67 Fairlane.


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

The Jaguar E type.

Quintessentially English and a gentleman's car. A truly beautiful car of design and engineering.. it's everything England was.


----------



## 66 galaxie

My grocery getter.









With my uncle's 53 Mg.





Puttin a hurtin on a monte


----------



## Username2

Nice cars guys, here are mine

2010 Dodge Laramie HEMI -Mine
2006 Mercedes SL55 AMG - Wifes


----------



## ampRiser

Cars and Guitars !!
very similar...usually both customized in some way?
Like I say "While Your bolting on a New carburetor 
I'm installing New pickups, its ALL bolt on Horsepower"

Favorite car... Old Corvette
Favorite truck...Old Ford


----------



## rich24a

A few of my favourite cars of all time:


----------



## longfxukxnhair

here is my garage


----------



## j2112c

Audi A8 W12... 6L, comfy, fast (in a straight line!), Quattro AWD missile that drives over a snow covered Shap Fell when other cars are sliding backwards or left at the side of the road! (It was funny).


















I had a nice photo of mine outside a flash hotel, but I can't get it out of my iPhone... but basically it is the same blue as the top one. 6L and I still get nearly 30 mpg out of it on a run.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Ydna said:


> Post your car, your mom's car, I don't care. If it is cool, then it is cool. Post cars you wish you had, whatever. And talk about cars.
> 
> My current car:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite car of all time:
> 
> First generation camaros!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have one some day, preferably a 67 or 68. But Camaro prices are insanely high around here. I just found a great deal. But I don't have 12 grand. If I did, I would have a 68 camaro with a 383, floor on the floor, that just needed a timing and carb adjustment. Ugh. Most camaros are 20k plus.
> 
> And here is a car that I wouldn't mind having for a bit, but I'd rather have a camaro:
> 
> 1969 boss 429:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also take a 1965 coupe:
> 
> 
> 
> Camaros are still the coolest to me:
> 
> 
> They are really pricey though. I may just go with a first generation firebird, they are quite similar, and one costs significantly less then the other.
> 
> There are lots of other cool cars I haven't posted, that you guys need to post. Like Chargers, and javelins, mavericks, chevelles, cobras, corvettes, novas. And lots of exotic cars that should be in this thread.
> 
> So get posting.




Dude, your gonna like Frankies car...


----------



## 66 galaxie

j2112c said:


> Audi A8 W12... 6L, comfy, fast (in a straight line!), Quattro AWD missile that drives over a snow covered Shap Fell when other cars are sliding backwards or left at the side of the road! (It was funny).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a nice photo of mine outside a flash hotel, but I can't get it out of my iPhone... but basically it is the same blue as the top one. 6L and I still get nearly 30 mpg out of it on a run.



Stylin car John


----------



## Ydna

66 galaxie said:


> Dude, your gonna like Frankies car...



Oh. I dug up his vintage car thread to see his 67. That thing is so sweet.

I love the 67s the most. They have the vent windows. My perfect camaro would be a 67, 396, four on the floor, SS. And it would have the hidden RS headlights.

Black with white racing stripes. Or white with black stripes. I would wax that thing every weekend man.


----------



## matt3310

Heres mine!


----------



## Ydna

Adwex said:


> I've always loved them too, especially the 67/68. A friend let me drive his 68 SS 396 once. That was a ride I won't forget. It didn't look like much (primer and body work), but that big block knew how to GO.



You wanna know the craziest part? A 396 is considered a small block. 

A 454 must be insane.


Here is another good car. A good year for the 351 Cleveland, and, you can fit two halfstacks, and a few guitars in the back.

1970/71 Ford Rancheros:






This is actually my friend's






I think the primer look is kinda cool in a way. That thing hauls. I haven't driven it yet. Going from a boxter 4 to a v8 would be interesting. He powerslid around a corner the other day. That was fun.

They are the perfect guitarist's muscle car if you dig the look.


----------



## 66 galaxie

matt3310 said:


> Heres mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Looks like your surrrounded there!
> 
> Matt, I bet they just grimace when you pull into work in the Vette.


----------



## matt3310

Yeah I tend to catch hell when I drive her to work!


----------



## MartyStrat54

A 396 is a big block. It is not a small block. Chevy's first modern big block was the 348. Then it became the famous 409. In 1963, a special 427 was offered for drag racers dubbed the "Z11." This was a longer stroked 409. (Not to be confused with the Mark IV 427.) In 1965, the 396 made its debut. The 366, 396, 402, 427, 454, 502 and 572 are all of the same family. Also known as the Turbo Jet family of engines.


----------



## MM54

This is my daily driver :cool2: 






1971 Chevelle


----------



## BluesRocker

Here's my Sunday driver.. 1974 Stingray.





Here are my 2 "wish I hads"
Of Course... Eleanor





And This one.. 71 Hemi Cuda....Mmmm


----------



## vintagevoltage351

My beast!


----------



## tonefreak

BluesRocker said:


> Here's my Sunday driver.. 1974 Stingray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my 2 "wish I hads"
> Of Course... Eleanor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And This one.. 71 Hemi Cuda....Mmmm





i would give my left arm for a hemi cuda, or a first gen camaro.


----------



## matt3310

BluesRocker, I knew I liked you, a Vette guy! Hell Yeah!


----------



## BluesRocker

matt3310 said:


> BluesRocker, I knew I liked you, a Vette guy! Hell Yeah!



Yeah I love those body style Vettes.. She is a fixer upper.. But none the less.. That 350 roars


----------



## Ydna

MartyStrat54 said:


> A 396 is a big block. It is not a small block. Chevy's first modern big block was the 348. Then it became the famous 409. In 1963, a special 427 was offered for drag racers dubbed the "Z11." This was a longer stroked 409. (Not to be confused with the Mark IV 427.) In 1965, the 396 made its debut. The 396, 427 and 454 are all of the same family. Also known as the Turbo Jet family of engines.



Ah. I stand corrected. I had been told by a friend of mine that a 396 was a small block. Shouldn't take his words for granted.


I think it is strange that ford made the 302. The only difference is like, an 1/8th inch of stroke. They have the same bore. I suppose it was probably marketing.


I work at a golf course, so I am around a lot of people with $$$. I see a lot of porsches, a decent amount of ferraris. But no one really cares, honestly. But one time a hemi cuda rolled in. And my coworkers and I were talking about it for awhile. I've seen a hemi cuda, a shelby cobra kit, and 2 69 mustang fastbacks.

I saw a ferrari enzo one time. Super rare car.

And I can't believe I forgot about corvettes. Awesome cars. Here is my favorite picture of a corvette.


----------



## StootMonster

Not so much the color, but the Harley Crossbones rocks my world with that Springer front end and the sprung seat. It' has some mini-apes that ain't to big and are bigger than the old heritage bars. The bike is a true outlaw, bare bones bike and i love it. 

And this from someone who IS NOT a fan of harleys. I think they are over priced and the quality ain't all it's cracked up to be, but sweet susie, them crossbones do it for me.


----------



## 66 galaxie

vintagevoltage351 said:


> My beast!



Easy on the tires there Vintage


----------



## 66 galaxie

Puttin my buddies Lightning on the trailer.


----------



## diesect20022000

i'm driving a 97 T-Bird.


----------



## Papus

I'd happily sit in the back of this sipping champagne and tapping Lady Penelope if I was a marionette 




Lady Penelope's FAB 1 by Sumlin, on Flickr


----------



## Papus

Holden Sandman - the original Shaggin' Wagon:




HX Holden Sandman Brochure cover by ian_sharrock, on Flickr




1977 Holden HZ Sandman by coconv, on Flickr




HJ Holden Sandman Brochure Cover by ian_sharrock, on Flickr




Holden HZ Sandman panel van by sv1ambo, on Flickr




IMG_0090 by DAT67carlover, on Flickr




Sandman by *Sando*, on Flickr




Orange Sandman by *Sando*, on Flickr




Orange Sandman Van by *Sando*, on Flickr




Holden HZ Sandman by mark.mitchell.brown, on Flickr




Holden HZ Sandman by mark.mitchell.brown, on Flickr




Holden HZ Sandman by mark.mitchell.brown, on Flickr


----------



## vintagevoltage351

66 galaxie said:


> Easy on the tires there Vintage


 
I couldnt help it, my foot accidently slipped...... for about 30 secs!


----------



## kramer.geetar

Here's my friends Ferrari 599GTB. I'll post pictures of his other car when I get them, which is even faster then this. We took it for a spin, which included speeds with the numbers two eight and zero (in km/h of course), gotta love living in Europe. Anyways, enjoy...


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Check this thing out!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL6CacimOUU&feature=fvwrel"]‪TOASTR lifting both wheels off the ground in his supernats 2009 burnout‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tonyl

Ferrari F50.

I am in love with this car: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4hMvo71p4M[/ame]


----------



## rich24a

Tony, this video's for you:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf1bk0TGyoU]‪Ferrari F50 w/ Tubi exhaust‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Absolutely incredible sound, and speed!


----------



## tonyl

Call an ambulance... HEART ATTACK!


----------



## tone seaker

My weekend driver 68 SS


----------



## Adwex

Ydna said:


> Oh. I dug up his vintage car thread to see his 67. That thing is so sweet.
> 
> I love the 67s the most. They have the vent windows. My perfect camaro would be a 67, 396, four on the floor, SS. And it would have the hidden RS headlights.
> 
> Black with white racing stripes. Or white with black stripes. I would wax that thing every weekend man.



Love the hideaway headlights. Did they come on the SS, or only the RS?

'67 is my fav too, not far behind is the '68. Big block, all the way.


----------



## StootMonster

I guess since this isn't a bike thread, I'll post the Car I'd like to have but don't... I've always loved these things:






And as I was thinking about it, I realized I have an affinity toward wooden things (no jokes, wise guys). Here's my favorite guitar:






This is my dream home:






Before I was in the military, can you guess what I did for living? You got it... I was a trim carpenter.


----------



## j2112c

Mate it has been turned inside out, it is wearing its wooden dashboard on the outside?!


----------



## Bieling3

I'm pretty sure it's not cool... but then again the only qualification a car has to meet to be cool to me is whether or not I can fit my cab in it...


----------



## Ydna

tone seaker said:


> My weekend driver 68 SS



Jealous. What engine do you have in it?



Adwex said:


> Love the hideaway headlights. Did they come on the SS, or only the RS?
> 
> '67 is my fav too, not far behind is the '68. Big block, all the way.



Yea. Big blocks can really haul even with that heavy body. I've never seen the hideaway headlights stock on a SS. But I don't know if they were RS only.

Most camaro guys seem to imply that they were RS only. But I just found a 68 SS with them. So I think they were an option, but stock on the RS maybe.


----------



## Ydna

Alright here is a shameless bump with my second favorite mustang. First is a 69 boss 429, but here is a cool one.

1969 Mustang coupe:






They are just cool.

But this is still the winner:


----------



## Ydna

Quarter mile in 7.8 seconds. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuRrleV9QWU]‪Worlds Fastest Street Legal Car - 0 to 60 MPH in 1 second‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 66 galaxie

How about 6.95? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwF-kr91uxU]‪FASTEST STREET CAR IN THE WORLD! Larry Larson runs 6.95 @ 209 on Drag Week!!!‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LesterMolester

My daily driver,2003 Silverado SS,AWD,4:10 gears,fully loaded. 375 hp 410 tq.






My 1996 Springer Softail...Hot rodded 98 cid,100 hp..






A few classic cars that my parents and i own..
1936 Chevy,all steel,52,000 origional miles with a 350,700r4 tranny,Mustang II front end etc.






We also have a few tractors we restored from the mid 1930's to early 1950's.





1949 Chevy Truck..350 crate motor,300 hp 326 tq,3:73 12 bolt,turbo 350 tranny,Mustang II front end..





1967 Camaro ...#'S matching down to the factory am radio,327 and pg tranny






1950 GMC..completely origional,we are 2nd owner,75,000 miles..


----------



## Ydna

Nice cars man! I especially love the camaro 


And galaxie, that's crazy. I'd love to have a car that could do a quarter mile in less than 10.


----------



## LesterMolester

66 galaxie said:


> How about 6.95?
> 
> ‪FASTEST STREET CAR IN THE WORLD! Larry Larson runs 6.95 @ 209 on Drag Week!!!‬&rlm; - YouTube



That car is BADASS!! Been reading about him for a few years.


----------



## 66 galaxie

LesterMolester said:


> That car is BADASS!! Been reading about him for a few years.



No kidding! Dont tell anyone, but I kinda like those old Novas.


----------



## 66 galaxie

This is one of my favorite things on my car...






John Force signed my glove box


----------



## AdamR

My last restoration. 

Before





After


----------



## LesterMolester

66 galaxie said:


> No kidding! Dont tell anyone, but I kinda like those old Novas.



As long as you don't tell anyone i'm digging that old Galaxie...I hate Fords...but that Galaxie is Bad Ass!!


----------



## LesterMolester

66 galaxie said:


> This is one of my favorite things on my car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Force signed my glove box



I have a VERY old vid of my ex dancing with John Force in the staging lanes before he was a house hold name...he told me he wasn't dancing with me..
Oh well....


----------



## Ydna

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc-wDqZlup0&feature=related]‪Synchronic Wastegates on 3,000 HP ProMod Corvette‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Even faster. Jeez.


----------



## rich24a

This is a good Top fuel dragster video...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws6gseaIIJU]‪Top Fuel dragster racing a stock vehicle!‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## impetus maximus

i used to be a chevy fan. now i'm older and wiser and love any car that's cool.

my first car was a 72 nova 307 my brother gave me. i miss that car 
\/this is not her\/





my monday through sunday car (winter excluded)
06 GT Premium (manual)





my dream bracket car is an 11 second Blues Mobile clone. 1974 Dodge Monaco





"last of the V8's" Max's Interceptor. 1973 Ford Falcon XB GT





the *real* Knightrider car... 72 Holden HQ Monaro





67-68 mustang fastbacks just look bad ass. Bullit clone


----------



## MM54

impetus maximus said:


> i used to be a chevy fan. now i'm older and wiser and love any car that's cool.
> 
> my first car was a 72 nova 307 my brother gave me. i miss that car
> \/this is not her\/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta love the 307


----------



## Ydna

The Judge






Cheaper Camaro alternative:






I'm keeping this thread alive. I will not let this leave the 1st page!!!


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^ I think that's a Firebird there partner.


----------



## 66 galaxie

THIS.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKSQ62xkMWY]‪Wicked Fast Ford‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## vintagevoltage351

I want that car!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Right!?

That thing is DIALED IN! 
Did you catch the in car vid? Car hits the shift light right at the traps.


----------



## tonefreak

tone seaker said:


> My weekend driver 68 SS




DROOLS!


----------



## vintagevoltage351

66 galaxie said:


> Right!?
> 
> That thing is DIALED IN!
> Did you catch the in car vid? Car hits the shift light right at the traps.


 

Perfect!
The Lenco and the ass end is the shit.
I wonder what ratio diff he is using...Probably his secret i suppose. You can get the 9 inch ordered in .01 increments to end up at the traps on redline.

That chassis just cant be stock. Those POOR UPPER CONTROL ARMS!!! I wince whenever it comes back down after those launches. 
They probably only last 1 meet!!!

I will never forget being 17 and doing a Dukes of Hazard over a crest of a hill.... My car ended up dragging on the crossmember!!!


----------



## vintagevoltage351

This thing is crazy!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VWbjGB-weU&feature=related"]‪Ford Capri wicked launch‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 66 galaxie

I love that stuff.
There is a dragstrip in Ohio that has a wheelie contest evey year.
Some cool stuff happens there...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-YIDmwv4pE]‪Chevette Wheelie and Flip at a Wheelie Contest‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNsNa5v6nOk]‪Byron Wheelstand Jason Carr 2008‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVD9rW4isvI]‪Mustang wheel stand at 600ft. mark‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ydna

66 galaxie said:


> ^^ I think that's a Firebird there partner.



I was saying it is a cheaper alternative to a camaro.


----------



## BluesRocker

I want this car.. Soooo bad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5zni1Bsk4s]‪Cuda' donuts‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesRocker

This one too

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlKkds2Lhx8]‪Boss 429 "Tapping the Gas"‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ydna

Holy shit. That boss 429 sounds so fucking good.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U5HdRFZFAo&feature=related]‪1969 camaro 502 ss running‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]




Here is my dream camaro. 67 SS 396

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LQ318ZYe6w[/ame]


----------



## impetus maximus

ford designed a new 5.0L engine that has piston slap issues.
they should have added two pistons to the extremely reliable 4.6L for a new 351!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92qNG6syZkI[/ame]


----------



## Ydna

My friend's ranchero has a 351. That thing is a beast.


----------



## Madaxeman

My Wish list -


----------



## tone seaker

my first camaro as it was built up thru the years

SS 396 L-78 street racer





still 396 but faster







Same one modded a little SS 427 L-88





my current 68


----------



## Ydna

Those Camaros are awesome man.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Ydna said:


> I was saying it is a cheaper alternative to a camaro.



Sorry about that. I totally missed your point.


----------



## VintageGuy

Americans DO love vintage muscle cars after all huh?Damn,in greece the taxes are so high,you can't even afford a ford focus.........


----------



## MartyStrat54

I bought this 1969 L88 Vette in 1977. I completely rebuilt the motor. I made it a daily driver with 10.75 pistons and a "Tri-Power" camshaft. Harland Sharp roller rockers and a 750 Holley double pumper. Upgraded the M22 four speed to a Doug Nash 5 speed. Twelve and a half inch wide Goodrich T/A's (not shown in this picture). 12.82 ET.

I worked on the railroad in four states and this was my transportation. Why own them if you can't drive them. I loved this car. I sold it in 1985, because I got married. We split up a year later. Sure wish I still had that old 69.


----------



## Frankie

I fucking love car threads! I'm in!

My daily driver - 2006 Chrysler 300 Touring






The infamous '67 Camaro. Currently down pending new rear suspension, u-joints, and a carburetor swap (i.e. I'm broke).






And now for cool cars I used to have!

1971 Torino GT (351 Cleveland!)






1987 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. This was probably my favorite car of them all, I was actually depressed when it died and I sold it.






1979 Cadillac Sedan DeVille. Fucking 425ci Caddy big block could light 'em up at while already rolling.






1990 Lincoln Town Car. Come to think of it, I fucking hated this car. Why am I posting it? I'm glad it got totaled! Seriously though, it was really nice inside and drove like a cloud. Just no pussy what-so-ever happened in that car, it was like somebody's grandpa was coming to pick a chick up.






1996 Camaro. Had this car when I was like 18, and I was the coolest kid in high school.


----------



## Frankie

I like to keep my shit classy inside too.


----------



## Frankie

Here's a video of me beating the piss out of my boss's rental car on the racetrack I work at. Make sure you have your sound up so you can hear the tires.

http://www.facebook.com/v/2284758559932


----------



## Ydna

What's the story on the Camaro? You buy it in good condition, or did you fix it up? Or did it belong to a family member or something?


----------



## Frankie

Bought it just like you see it, just needed to tighten up the drive train, which I'm good at. I hate body work.


----------



## Ydna

Body work scares me. I can't find a manual tranny camaro anywhere. So I'll probably end up converting one to a manual. Original 4 speed muncies sell around here for like, 600.


----------



## Frankie

That one I got there is a 4 on the floor. I was the same as you, totally wouldn't settle for an automatic.


----------



## Ydna

I <3 4 speeds in muscle cars.


----------



## GuN'R

Arrgh! Too many GM products.....need to add some variety here with some Mopar love. 

My 1971 Plymouth......Beep Beep motherfucker!











I have had it since my late teens. Told the wif when we first got together that she would go before it does. But I don't think I needs to worry, I think she loves it more than I do some days! Prolly will be buried in it. That or drive it off a cliff whilst on fire


----------



## Ydna

Sweet car man.

I really want to drive an amc amx. Supposedly they handle really well compared to most muscle cars.


----------



## tone seaker

MartyStrat54 said:


> I bought this 1969 L88 Vette in 1977. I completely rebuilt the motor. I made it a daily driver with 10.75 pistons and a "Tri-Power" camshaft. Harland Sharp roller rockers and a 750 Holley double pumper. Upgraded the M22 four speed to a Doug Nash 5 speed. Twelve and a half inch wide Goodrich T/A's (not shown in this picture). 12.82 ET.
> 
> I worked on the railroad in four states and this was my transportation. Why own them if you can't drive them. I loved this car. I sold it in 1985, because I got married. We split up a year later. Sure wish I still had that old 69.


 
That is one rare valuable car.  Did you keep the parts and give them to the new owner? I know back in the day we gutted cars like that but now days I look back and think what was I thinking


----------



## AdamR

Heres a few more of my old cars


----------



## jason_999

My baby and my boy!

Jason


----------



## MM54

Just to throw this out there for those of you with nice cars (especially with whitewalls).

I got some new tire cleaner and tried it out yesterday, since my tires are old as shit and need replaced, but I can't afford it and and leaving for college in a week anyways. It's Mother's brand foaming tire cleaner, comes in a red spray bottle. The whitewalls on my Chevelle were more of a light brown, but this stuff seriously made my tires look like they're brand new. No scrubbing required.


----------



## Ydna

What engine do you have in that Chevelle man?


----------



## tonyl

Hello my friends,
Well, I return with some pictures of cars I like.

Here with the first one, Corvette Stingray: 




 

Ford Mustang: 




 

Mitsubishi Lancer Evo IX 




 

Subaru WRX 




 

Finally the little one


----------



## MM54

Ydna said:


> What engine do you have in that Chevelle man?



307, typical smallblock GM V8, but man it's got a hell of a punch


----------



## Ydna

Its a v8, it'll have a punch.

I think after I pay off my les paul, and after I build a 69 superlead, I'll start saving for a project camaro.


----------



## Clammy

My favourite car of all time is the 1968 Camaro RS/SS 396! One day I WILL have one!






Cheers!


----------



## LesterMolester

66 galaxie said:


> I love that stuff.
> There is a dragstrip in Ohio that has a wheelie contest evey year.
> Some cool stuff happens there...
> 
> ‪Chevette Wheelie and Flip at a Wheelie Contest‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> ‪Byron Wheelstand Jason Carr 2008‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> ‪Mustang wheel stand at 600ft. mark‬&rlm; - YouTube



Can i replace the "like" button with a "LOVE" button???


----------



## Ydna

Clammy said:


> My favourite car of all time is the 1968 Camaro RS/SS 396! One day I WILL have one!
> 
> 
> Cheers!



That is exactly what I would want. Except I'd take a 67 or a 68.

And I definitley will have one someday.


----------



## Clammy

Ydna said:


> That is exactly what I would want. Except I'd take a 67 or a 68.
> 
> And I definitley will have one someday.



That one IS a '68.  I only wish it was mine!!

Cheers!


----------



## Ydna

I know its a 68, I'm just saying I'd take a 67 or a 68.

69s bother me. The taillights are ugly, and the grill is weird.

I know, I'm crazy.


----------



## Clammy

Ydna said:


> I know its a 68, I'm just saying I'd take a 67 or a 68.
> 
> 69s bother me. The taillights are ugly, and the grill is weird.
> 
> I know, I'm crazy.



Nope, not crazy.  The grill and headlight covers on the '69s turn me off. Too bad, cause that was the year of the ZL1 427, which is my favourite engine! If I could, I'd love a '68 RS/SS with a '69 ZL1 motor!! DROOOOLLLL!!!!  

Cheers!


----------



## MartyStrat54

tone seaker said:


> That is one rare valuable car.  Did you keep the parts and give them to the new owner? I know back in the day we gutted cars like that but now days I look back and think what was I thinking



My Dad was a mechanic and he started his own business in 1962. What a great year for US car makers. My Dad was really smart as he was a B-17, P-38 mechanic in WWII. Working on these cars was pie work to him. 

I started working for him and quickly became a speed nut. He wasn't into racing, but he was a former Pontiac/Olds mechanic and when the GTO came out, rich guys came to him to have him set up their tri-power carbs. (He converted them to mechanical linkage instead of vacuum.) For my 16th birthday, he gave me a 1956 Bel Air. It had a 265 bored out to 274. I know it doesn't sound like much in such a heavy car, but I took the engine and completely redid it. All I kept was the short block. I obtained a set of real "Power-Pack" heads. These gave the engine 12 to 1 compression with flat top pistons. I used a Chevy 30-30 solid lifter Corvette cam (one of the best cams they made). I went with a semi tunnel ram intake and an 850 Holley DP. It was only a 2 bolt main, but it revved up to 10,000 RPM. I removed the cast iron Powerglide and replaced it with a Muncie M21 four speed. I had many posi rear ends, but for street racing and 1/4 mile, I usually kept the 4.56 in it. With this rear end, I would shift at around 8800 RPM. It would top out just before the 1/4 mile mark. This heavy beast did the quarter in the low 13.20's. This was 1971, so the 56 was as quick as a lot of the newer muscle cars. When I sold this car, the new owner was younger than me and he wrapped it around a tree one rainy night. It almost killed the passenger and I believe he was left in a wheelchair for the rest of his life.

Bottom line is I spent years gutting out cars and parts and not worrying about keeping them stock. You could only go so fast stock. You had to modify if you wanted to be king of the streets.

Probably the hottest car I built was a 1970 Buick Skylark GS that I pulled the Buick 350 out and replaced with a very hot 454 Chevy motor. I went with a Turbo 400 in this beast as it was pushing a whole lot of torque and I didn't trust a Muncie behind it. I had to cut the hood on this car as it had a full tunnel ram and twin 650 Holley double pumpers. These sort of cars were very common since I grew up right in the muscle car era. All my friends had me build motors for them and I have probably built over 200 small block Chevy engines back in my day. 

I learned to weld when I was fourteen. By age 16, I was doing all my own fab work to the frames and motor compartments. I took a friend's 69 GTO and put a 400 small block Chevy motor in it. It was bored out to I believe almost a 430. It was all tricked out and he shifted at 7500 RPM. Whenever he beat someone in a race, the loser couldn't understand how quick that Goat was.

Wichita, Kansas was 67 miles from where I lived. It had a massive street racing scene. I used to go up there on both Friday and Saturday to race. I did this for about four years and then the cops cracked down on it. I raced professionally in Ark City, Kansas, Wichita and Enid, Oklahoma. I still preferred the thrill of a $100 street race at night. With the cars I had, I didn't loose too many.

I moved to Phoenix in 1984. I sold the Vette in late 1985 and was split up with my wife in early 1986. I no longer had access to a nice shop to build cars and I eventually got out of it. The last "street" car I had was a new 1988 Firebird 350 (Chevy corporate motor). It was stolen six months later and thrashed.

I still like to drink some beers and talk about the good old days when the economy was strong and the cars we made were legends. I have been behind every muscle car you can think of including a Mark Donahue AMX and the Super Bird and Daytona Charger. I was the right age to be around the hottest cars made and I got to drive them. All my friends had 442's, GTO's Chevelle's, Camaro's, GTX's, Roadrunner's, Cuda's, Challenger's and the list goes on. Most of them made it down to my Dad's shop for tune ups and mod's.

Here's to 1962-1972. Ten years of great muscle cars.


----------



## MartyStrat54

1962 Pontiac. The GTO was just around the corner. This beast could be fitted with a Super Duty 421 that was rumored to put out 460BHP.

Pontiac-If you know your car history, they broke the rules and started the muscle car madness.


----------



## 66 galaxie

This will be one of my few non Ford posts.
Clammy and the rest of you camaro fans, this showed up at my local track a few years ago and it was a very fun car to watch. This is a street car.


----------



## 66 galaxie

And just so I dont leave you Mopar guys out...
This beast also showed up at the local track a while back.
This was a 7 second car.


----------



## 66 galaxie

A few more for Clammy's camaro club


----------



## MartyStrat54

Beautiful pictures of beautiful cars. That Camaro and Challenger are bad ass.


----------



## RiverRatt

I had a shot at a '68 Camaro with a super sport hood for $400 back around 1985. Dude was going to throw in a 396 and a SuperGlide and a shop to put it all together. I didn't get it because the right front quarter was badly bondo-ed. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Ydna

Damn. That is a massive supercharger. I wonder what PSI he was running. My friend said you really don't need more then 5, but some people will push it past 20.

And damn Marty. That's one hell of a way to grow up.

Not going to lie, I'm 17, and stuck in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Clammy

RiverRatt said:


> I had a shot at a '68 Camaro with a super sport hood for $400 back around 1985. Dude was going to throw in a 396 and a SuperGlide and a shop to put it all together. I didn't get it because the right front quarter was badly bondo-ed. Stupid, stupid, stupid.



Don't feel bad. Hindsight is 20/20... do you know how many mint NMV plexi Marshalls I could have had for a couple of hundred bucks back in the 80s???? There was time machine thread a while back, heheheh... 

Cheers!


----------



## Ydna

My Dad remembers driving past used car lots in the mid and late 70s, first gen Camaros were junk, everybody wanted Mustangs.

Now Mustangs can be had relatively cheap, and Camaros are off the deep end in price.


----------



## RiverRatt

I always thought the early Camaros were the shit. The first car I got that I liked was a 1976 Camaro and I was pissed that I couldn't get one of the older body styles.


----------



## MartyStrat54

When I lived in Phoenix, I used to go to the Barrett-Jackson classic auto auction in Scottsdale. Wow! It would bring tears to your eyes. $175,000 for a 1968 Camaro. $240,000 for a mint Superbird. Just getting a chance to look at all of these cars up close is worth the price of admission.


----------



## RiverRatt

We bought my wife's Chevy Traverse in 2009. They had one of the first new body style Camaros in the showroom at the time. Damn, that was a sweet looking car! They had already had to replace the battery on it just from the people coming in and sitting in it! It was even a little less than the Traverse. If we'd have been a couple of kids lighter, I would have driven out with that badass.


----------



## Ydna

Audi R8s look awesome, one of them pulled into my work once.











They start upwards of six figures.

I also saw one of these at work:

Ferrari Enzo


----------



## tone seaker

MartyStrat54 said:


> All my friends had 442's, GTO's Chevelle's, Camaro's, GTX's, Roadrunner's, Cuda's, Challenger's and the list goes on. Most of them made it down to my Dad's shop for tune ups and mod's.
> 
> Here's to 1962-1972. Ten years of great muscle cars.


 
Yea back in High school there were Super Birds, Hemi Cudas, Road runners, GTO's, 427 Vetts, Chevels, Camaros and lots of others. Oh course we had old Harleys too. I was lucky to grow up in the day of real Detroit Iron and Milwalki steel. That red camaro in the picture of mine with the tunnle ram stared out as a LT1-350 350HP comaro that I put a 531 rear axle in. Nothing could beat not even motorcycles.  The blue 68 in my picture that I currently own is a factoy 300hp 350 with cammel hump fuelie heads, 12 bolt posi rear axle that I mooded with a better intake, Holley double pumper car, better cam and headers


----------



## VintageGuy

Damn,and I thought that muscle cars are not owned by anyone anymore. The only vintage muscle car i've seen live in Athens was a '68 mustang with shelby bodykit. That sound was pure magic.......


----------



## big dooley

here's mine...

unfortunatly the old 350ci died 6 years ago and the truck has been put away in a barn..
recently i bought an overhauled .30 over 454ci with a new th400 tranny that's waiting to be shoehorned into the enginebay... hope to drive the truck again next year or so






here's a little clip i made a few years back... i've been trying this thing out on an anti skid course with it...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hR1IBKlN81o]big dooley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## impetus maximus

hey big dooley. i'm willing to bet your mailbox and your house have flames painted on them lol 

nice truck. hope you get her running soon


----------



## big dooley

impetus maximus said:


> hey big dooley. i'm willing to bet your mailbox and your house have flames painted on them lol
> 
> nice truck. hope you get her running soon



nope... only my clogs  which i do wear on stage by the way


----------



## 66 galaxie

Rumor has it that Marshall Mann likes the bowtie stuff...
These are for you brother...


----------



## Marshall Mann

Thanks Brother! That rumor would be true! Thats a beauty! 

Not that she is that special, but here is my current baby. The last of the Z71's






Any yes, I still do all the work on it!


----------



## Marshall Mann

big dooley said:


> here's mine...
> 
> unfortunatly the old 350ci died 6 years ago and the truck has been put away in a barn..
> recently i bought an overhauled .30 over 454ci with a new th400 tranny that's waiting to be shoehorned into the enginebay... hope to drive the truck again next year or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a little clip i made a few years back... i've been trying this thing out on an anti skid course with it...
> big dooley - YouTube



Nothing like plowing cones with a Chevy dooley, Dooley!


----------



## MartyStrat54

That will be a beast with the 454 in it. Of course, it will have an appetite for gasoline.


----------



## big dooley

MartyStrat54 said:


> That will be a beast with the 454 in it. Of course, it will have an appetite for gasoline.



not really... it'll be running on liquified propane gas... which is streetlegal over here... 
i'm not sure yet if i will use as dual fuel system or a single fuel sytem with an impco 425 lpg-mixer on top of a holley baseplate... (probably i may have to put a dual quad manifold on it and run dual 425 mixers)

either way, with 4.10's in the rear on 29" tires indeed it'll be thirsty, so i may want to lower the gears to 3.54's (lowest possible with a dana 70HD) or go overdrive... those bowtie overdrive TH200-4R level 3 tranny's look promising


----------



## customwhite

This was my first car, a Datsun 100A -74
I wish I'd still have it.


----------



## Frankie

MM54 said:


> Just to throw this out there for those of you with nice cars (especially with whitewalls).
> 
> I got some new tire cleaner and tried it out yesterday, since my tires are old as shit and need replaced, but I can't afford it and and leaving for college in a week anyways. It's Mother's brand foaming tire cleaner, comes in a red spray bottle. The whitewalls on my Chevelle were more of a light brown, but this stuff seriously made my tires look like they're brand new. No scrubbing required.



I know what you mean! The raised white lettering on my Camaro gets that brown and my white walls on my Caddys did too. I use this stuff called Westly's Bleachy White or something like that, makes 'em look like brand new tires! I might have to try the Mother's foaming stuff now, that might be easier since the other stuff requires some agitation with a brush.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Frankie, what size carb are you looking at for the camaro?


----------



## Frankie

Well, right now I have an Edelbrock 650 on top, and boy that thing just sucks ass. Hard starts, the choke barely works right, and it overall just has response like shit. I have a Demon 750 on the shelf that I won in a street race, so I was just gonna throw that on there. It's probably a little too big for the 350 that I have under the hood right now, but it's gotta run better than that Edelbrock!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Cool, I have a Holley 770 street avenger on the shelf that I'm looking to sell.
Give the Demon a shot, carb swap is easy enough. You can always jet it down if it's too much.


----------



## Frankie

Exactly, and jetting a Demon/Holley is way easier than working on that Edelbrock.


----------



## Ydna

Or you could just buy a 396.

And then you'd have my dream car. So then you could give it to me!

I'll trade you a 1974 Super Beetle, all beat up, only 39,000 miles on the broken odometer . Ofcourse, you'd have to add.

Let me know Frankie, this is a once in a lifetime deal for you.

Pictures are in the first post.

Oh, and since this is still such a great deal in your favor, you'd have to pay shipping.

I look forward to doing business with you, and seeing this in my driveway.


----------



## Frankie

Ahahahahahahah! That's the best! I actually want to find me a 396 for that car, because that's what it should have (even though a 350 is technically correct for a '67 SS as well). They're just hard to come by!


----------



## Ydna

Yea. In my opinion, the 396 is always the right engine for a '67. Haha.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Frankie-I think a 750 will be way too much for the 350. I ran a Holley 750 on a 427 bored out to 440 and it was a little to big even though it was a 6500 RPM motor. 

I used to have my book that had all the mathematical formulas for figuring out shit for a motor. Maybe someone has the equation for figuring out CFM usage. Anyone?

I had an 850 on my little 265 (bored out to 274). Of course, it was a 10,000 RPM small block. Man it was scary missing a shift in that thing. Waaaaahammmm!


----------



## Frankie

Yeah, it's gonna be way too big, but if it runs that's better than the 650 I have now. That whole motor is just a temp setup until I get a 396 or finish the 383 I have on the stand. The 750 on the 383 worked out well when I ran the numbers.


----------



## AdamR

Its cubic inches X max rpm divided by 3456

so 350 X say 5500rpms divided by 3456 = 557 cfm. Its not really accurate though. If it were mine I would either tune the Edelbrock, The tunning kits have good instructions, or slap on a new Holley 670 street avenger. FYI, the street avengers are flowed differently then the old Holleys, Its wet flow Vs dry flow. The 670 SA flows the same as a older 750 Holley. 

The Demon you have is also flowed the same way as the newer Holleys so it flows the same as a old holley 850.

I havent had a gm with a carb on it in a long time but I can tell you Mopars like big CFM. a 750 works great on a little 340 and 440s love 850s.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Carb CFM = ((Cubic Inches * RPM) / 3456) * Volumetric Efficiency
Example -
331"
7500 Red Line
Race Motor .95% VE

682 CFM = ((331 * 7500)/ 3456) * .95

Real Rough Guess for VE Based on engine builds
Stocker 75-80%
Performance 80-90%
Race Engine 90%+

Many things impact the size of the carb. This include things like Gear Ratio, Transmission, Manifold type (single / Dual / IR), etc.

I always think badly when choosing a carb, which my logic is "bigger is better", but that is my defect.

If your doing a "race car", error on the larger side, "street car" error on the smaller side. Also don't be set back by Vacuum secondaries, they work well for street cars.

The last note is if you can afford a 'built' carb from a reputable shop the can build you a carb that will work better then anything off the shelf. The will ask for things like cam specs, engine spec, details about use, etc. and come up with a carb that will have noticeably better response and hp then the out of the box stockers. 

In very broad terms, engines up to 327 ci with mild modifications may run well with 525- to 725-cfm carburetors. Engines over 350 ci with moderate engine modifications may run optimally with a vacuum-operated four-barrel carburetor rated no more than about 750 cfm. Some larger engines that are highly modified may run best with 850-cfm carbs. Extremely modified engines with displacements exceeding 454 ci may run better with larger carburetors (850-plus-cfm).


----------



## Frankie

My 350 redlines at 6500, so I was pretty close with that 650 using the math, huh?


----------



## impetus maximus

383 is a great piston/crank combo. don't know why GM never used it in production.
as for the 396. if your going to go big block... GO BIG! 540, or 572  

my GM friends always used quadrajets. took some tweaking when oxygenated
gas showed it's ugly head. then they seemed to idle well and run strong.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well yes and no. Without figuring in the volumetric efficiency, it would be 658CFM. However, figuring in the VE at 85 percent makes it 560CFM.

Let's assume ( (6,500 rpm x 350 cu in) / 3456 ) x .85 ( 85 % efficient ) =560 cfm carb.


----------



## MartyStrat54

impetus maximus said:


> 383 is a great piston/crank combo. don't know why GM never used it in production.
> as for the 396. if your going to go big block... GO BIG! 540, or 572
> 
> my GM friends always used quadrajets. took some tweaking when oxygenated
> gas showed it's ugly head. then they seemed to idle well and run strong.



Yes those 383 SB's were screamers. What a perfect configuration. Of course a 427 small block is a pretty little bitch too.






One of my kid brothers had a 68 RS and we went originally with an early, small journal 327 bored out 60 over. That was a hot motor and had high RPM capabilities. Later, I got a hold of a nice 400 block and I took it down to my dad's friend who owned the best machine shop in town. He turned it into a 427 with 10.75 pistons. Didn't have the money for fancy aluminum heads, so we tricked out a pair of "double humps" for it. We ran a hot ISKY hydraulic cam and a Holley double pumper on an Edelbrock single plane manifold. Man that thing was plumb scary on the streets. It had a little lower RPM than the 327, but good lord, the torque from that engine was incredible. With 4.11 rear end and the close ratio Muncie, it would take my Vette in the quarter.

Note: The rear end was the first thing to go. Just way too much torque. Had to put in a modded 12 bolt.

As far as the Quadrajet? Yes, I used them on a lot of my more milder street builds. Tweaked out, they are actually great stop light carbs. In my earlier days, I used to run two, Carter AFB's on a 409. That was a stump puller. Those Carter's were used by everyone. Damn solid street 4 barrel.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Here's a good CFM chart for all the popular muscle car engines.

http://www.mymopar.com/downloads/carterafbtuning.pdf


----------



## tone seaker

MartyStrat54 said:


> I ran a Holley 750 on a 427 bored out to 440 and it was a little to big even though it was a 6500 RPM motor.


 
Original 396 L-78 375 hp motors came factory with a 780 CFM holley carb with 11.5 compression. I go by what other guys at the track that run fast and consistant have. I had a 850 on my 396 and it ran crisp clean 11.40's @ 120mph all day every weekend. I also put it on my 427 which ran great 10.50's @ 140 mph I had a 1050 on the 396 fo a while and it slowed to 11.50 but gained 5mph on the top end. So I stuck with the 850. Both engins were 12.5 compresson with a .660 lift cam shifting at 7500-7800 rpm A 750 would hace been too small.



MartyStrat54 said:


> Here's a good CFM chart for all the popular muscle car engines.
> 
> http://www.mymopar.com/downloads/carterafbtuning.pdf


 That chart says nothing about compression or cam size which are huge factors. That chart says I should have a 560cfm carb on my 350 but I know for fact that my 650 holley double pumper is the best carb for it. I tried a 600 cfm and it lost a lot. You cant go buy things like that go by what the pros use.


----------



## MartyStrat54

TONE-I agree with you. The hotter you build an engine the more CFM you can use. In your case, based on the ET's, those engines were hot. Most of what I copied and pasted represent getting you into the ballpark with a carb. However, the Carter chart stated that if you are running a bigger cam and lower gears, you can go up in CFM. 

When I built my L88, I wanted to be able to drive it on the street. When it was finished, I used a 750CFM Holley DP on it. After it was broken in, I had no idea that it would shift at 7000 RPM. It probably would have ran a little faster with a 800 on it.

And as I said, I had a very hot 274 Chevy SB, and I ran an 850 on it. So yeah, a lot depends on how the motor is prepared. As far as going by what other racers are using, that is okay as long as you realize that most of those carbs have been tweaked and are not just out of the box and bolted onto the manifold.


----------



## Frankie

Doesn't that Demon look purdy though?


----------



## Ydna

Maybe you should get a custom made carb. Sell the Demon and have a reputable shop make you one.

Unless that is a shitload of money, I really wouldn't know, I've just heard you can have a custom made carburetor.


----------



## danger

one of the toys


----------



## Frankie

I'm just going to have it professionally jetted and flow matched when I get it on the motor I'm keeping. I can do motorcycle carburetors all day, but big ol' high performance 4 barrels are a little more complex.


----------



## Ydna

Ah. Gotcha.

Damn, I'm actually digging 2nd gen camaros right now. I love 1st gen and early 2nd generation.

1973 Camaro RS

That's a pretty sweet deal. Even if it is an automatic.

Now I wish I had gotten that 74 for crazy cheap...


----------



## MM54

I have the stock carb on my Chevelle  I believe it's 2-barrel, 9:1 compression from what I read on the internet about what's stock on my engine. I don't really know that much about carburetors anyways 

Really not that interested in upgrading a 307 with almost 100k miles on it  It's more than I can take advantage of as it is


----------



## MartyStrat54

More than likely it's a Rochester 2 barrel carb.


----------



## RiverRatt

I feel like such a man. My daughter fucked up my car and the rental company gave me a white Chevy HHR to drive. I had some asshole in a Taurus with a Tinkerbell sticker on the back checking me out while I was driving home.


----------



## Marshall Mann

MM54 said:


> I have the stock carb on my Chevelle  I believe it's 2-barrel, 9:1 compression from what I read on the internet about what's stock on my engine. I don't really know that much about carburetors anyways
> 
> Really not that interested in upgrading a 307 with almost 100k miles on it  It's more than I can take advantage of as it is



MM,

I got 314K out of my 1978 Chevy 350 before I totaled the van it was in. Then I sold the engine to a buddy and it kept going in a '79 Camero. At 196K I installed an Edlebrock Performer manifold and Holly 650 double pumper with a 2" riser. It was worth it. I was only getting 12 mpg with the 2 barrel, do dropping to 8 mpg with the 650 was not a big deal. But it was a hell of a lot more fun to drive.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I never knew you could only get 12 MPG with a 2 barrel.

My Vette got 15 MPG on the highway.


----------



## blues_n_cues

we just bought a 2005 gmc envoy. leather,loaded,sunroof,hauls the amps,& pulls the trailer like a beast. 
if i fold the back seats down i can haul 2 full stacks.


----------



## RiverRatt

We had an Envoy. Great truck! We got rid of ours because the air conditioning kept losing freon and nobody could find the leak - it gets hot here in the Summer! The frame on those is built like a tank. IIRC ours was a 2003. They fixed a few design flaws by the time yours came out.


----------



## MM54

Marshall Mann said:


> MM,
> 
> I got 314K out of my 1978 Chevy 350 before I totaled the van it was in. Then I sold the engine to a buddy and it kept going in a '79 Camero. At 196K I installed an Edlebrock Performer manifold and Holly 650 double pumper with a 2" riser. It was worth it. I was only getting 12 mpg with the 2 barrel, do dropping to 8 mpg with the 650 was not a big deal. But it was a hell of a lot more fun to drive.





I get 12MPG as well 

I'll give it some thought when I'm done with this year of college


----------



## AdamR

Heres the shit brown granny sleeper I buily in 08. 340, Big solid cam, 11:1 compression. 478hp @6900 rpms, shift at 7300. Didnt hook very well.


----------



## rich24a

This is not a proper car thread until a British person has had a rant about petrol prices, so here goes... 

The average price of petrol in the UK atm is £1.35 *per litre*. That's approximately £5.11 ($8.39 USD) per US gallon...  And elsewhere in other parts of Europe it's even more expensive, I can't remember where exactly, but I think parts of Scandanavia have absolutely astronomical petrol prices. So be grateful for your cheap fuel in the USA, because you've got a good deal there.

Rant over


----------



## rich24a

That reminds me actually, here is an awesome test that Top gear did on fuel economy a while ago...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmxUsGiGp3w]Supercars: The One Gallon Fuel Crisis Race - Top Gear - BBC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AdamR

Its over $4.00 a gallon here in CT and the government is talking about charging us by the mile. I see horses in our future.


----------



## Ydna

Yea. Gas is way too expensive. That's reason #1 I don't have a muscle car. My friends Ranchero eats up 75% of his pay in gas and work that it needs.


----------



## MM54

Gas would kill me too if I ever went anywhere, but pretty much 90% of the driving I do is (was) to and from work, which means I'm making money that day to pay for the gas. Otherwise it's just going around town to pick people up, maybe stop at the mall, etc.


----------



## impetus maximus

AdamR said:


> Its over $4.00 a gallon here in CT and the government is talking about charging us by the mile. I see horses in our future.



don't they charge you a yearly car owner tax in CT? CT officials can suck my balls!

i'm tempted to convert my old diesel pickup to run on fryer oil.
i dream of communities with stills and tax free 120 octane alcohol.

action must be taken.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi6XV8yBFoU"]Nobody cares about you (George Carlin) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Its a 1.40$ per litre here in Saskatoon !!

4.5 litre's = 1 U.S gallon ( approx.)

5.90$ per Gallon based on Canadian prices !


----------



## Clammy

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Its a 1.40$ per litre here in Saskatoon !!
> 
> 4.5 litre's = 1 U.S gallon ( approx.)
> 
> 5.90$ per Gallon based on Canadian prices !



Actually, it's 3.78 liters to a US gallon. 4.5 liters is an imperial gallon. Regardless, we pay on average about a dollar more per gallon, for regular, than those in the US. We get super boned for premium... up here it's going for between $5.50/gal to $6.00/gal!! Some places down south are even cheaper. I just got back from a month long road trip through the northeast, mid-atlantic and midwest USA. I only paid more than $4.00/gallon for premium about 3 times, and that was all in northern states. Regular was going from about $3.29/gal to $3.79/gal with premium going for $3.49/gal to $4.07/gal, the whole trip.

The difference is all taxes and bullshit fees the government imposes up here. Hooray for socialism... NOT! 

Cheers!


----------



## AdamR

impetus maximus said:


> don't they charge you a yearly car owner tax in CT? CT officials can suck my balls!



Yes, about $500 a year for both our cars. As far as I know there are only 2 other states that do that


----------



## impetus maximus

AdamR said:


> Yes, about $500 a year for both our cars. As far as I know there are only 2 other states that do that



 i would register my car out of state.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That sucks ostrich balls. CT kiss my ass.


----------



## big dooley

pussytalk about gas prices... 
over here a gallon 95ron octane (89 in the US) costs around 9 bucks, a US gallon 98ron (92 in US) will be around 10 bucks...
and then we have ownership taxes... WHAT???!!! yes, we have to pay taxes to own a car, which is based on weight and type of fuel being used... in my case an audi A6 on propane does around 150 bucks per month... payment per mile was also talked over... in my case with the audi it would become a buck per mile... fortunatly our old gouverment fell and the new elected gouverment pulled the plug


----------



## IbanezMark

It may not be a car, but all of this carb talk has me interested.
I just rejetted my 350 again. I built this motor 2 years ago to run in one of my raceboats. She'll turn 6,500 all day long! The secondaries open around 4,200 and it pulls like crazy..


----------



## AdamR

MartyStrat54 said:


> That sucks ostrich balls. CT kiss my ass.



Yeah they are pretty bad. Try owning a business here. Between Personal income tax and sales tax I pay out 30% of ever dollar I make.


----------



## 66 galaxie

IbanezMark said:


> It may not be a car, but all of this carb talk has me interested.
> I just rejetted my 350 again. I built this motor 2 years ago to run in one of my raceboats. She'll turn 6,500 all day long! The secondaries open around 4,200 and it pulls like crazy..



Mark, I dont want to get you worried or anything, but your distributer is in the wrong place.  
Seriously though, it looks real nice.


----------



## IbanezMark

66 galaxie said:


> Mark, I dont want to get you worried or anything, but your distributer is in the wrong place.
> Seriously though, it looks real nice.



Thanks, man!

The whole engine is actually backwards in a marine/racing application like this. It's flywheel forward


----------



## 66 galaxie

Well, at least it's easy to get to.

Here's a little carb porn for you... Also, check out my electric fan knob


----------



## IbanezMark

I like it!


----------



## Frankie

Look at that intake! That engine ain't fucking around, is it?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Frankie said:


> Look at that intake! That engine ain't fucking around, is it?


Thanks Frankie,
It's a Victor Jr intake. Proof that a single plane intake does not sacrifice low end power.
The engine combo isn't anything crazy, but it does surprise some people


----------



## MartyStrat54

That Victor Jr. is a standard. Very good choice for street and strip.

I ran single planes on most of my engines. Back when the Tarantula and Torker were popular.

I see they still make a Torker II.


----------



## 66 galaxie

MartyStrat54 said:


> That Victor Jr. is a standard. Very good choice for street and strip.
> 
> I ran single planes on most of my engines. Back when the Tarantula and Torker were popular.
> 
> I see they still make a Torker II.



Yep, the Torker II is fairly popular.


----------



## Frankie

I have a Weiand single plenum, medium rise intake ready for that 383 if I complete it. Just need heads, cam, and ignition really.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Frankie said:


> I have a Weiand single plenum, medium rise intake ready for that 383 if I complete it. Just need heads, cam, and ignition really.



Weiand makes some good intakes. I used to have a Weiand stealth on this. Good on the street, not so much on the strip.
If you build a 383 that demon will probably be close. If you spring for a new carb you should check out the new Holley HP series, some very "notorious" new features.  


Holley Performance Products 750CFM Hard Core Gray™ with Black Billet, Aluminum Ultra HP*0-80803HB

Or spend a couple bucks more and call Pro Systems. 


Pro Systems - The Worlds Fastest Carburetors


----------



## MartyStrat54

What sort of RPM's are you pulling in the Galaxie? How big is the engine? I think you may have posted this in the past, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## 66 galaxie

MartyStrat54 said:


> What sort of RPM's are you pulling in the Galaxie? How big is the engine? I think you may have posted this in the past, but I thought I would ask.



It's a 393 stroker small block. Windsor block, Custom hyd roller cam, otb aluminum windsor jr heads (too dang small) 780 cfm custom carb. 9.5 to 1 comp.
I'm using a Lentec AOD ( cuz I drive this thing all over) 4.11 gears in a 9" with tru trac.
At the strip, I shift it at 6200 to 6500 depending. and I usually go through the traps at 6500.
The car runs 12.6's @105mph. I think with some tuning, new slicks and practice  it could be bottom 12s.

This is a full weight car with 46 year old suspension, lol. Well, I guess someone put air shocks in the back at some point


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah the heaviest "muscle" car I had was a 1964 Catalina 2+2. It had an impressive top end, but it sucked in the 1/4 mile. It was a great car for a long night out with friends. With a little effort, it would hold 8 teenagers. It would hold a full size keg in the trunk and we would run the hose through the gap between the seat and body. Instant bar. No bottles and beer cans. If you got pulled over, all you had were some cups.

Oh the good old days. (This was 1973.)


----------



## 66 galaxie

oh yeah bro, this car is ROOMY
You could get 6 people in there and be comfortable.
I call it "the full meal deal" I used to drive it to the track with a case of beer and some Dews and race in the Street Car shootout, then party my ass off, crawl in the back seat and sleep it off. Get up in the morning and drive home. Good times...


----------



## blackone

carbs are for girls


----------



## MartyStrat54

What is that? A model of a nuclear power plant?


----------



## impetus maximus

looks like fuel injection with velocity stacks. i saw a guy on TV custom make
one for the new Ford 5.0 (not that i'm a fan of that engine)

i got throttle body injection on my blazer and i must say i really like how it runs.


----------



## blackone

it's an old enderle mechanical injection set up. I had a hillborn setup on one of my cars, you may have heard of them as staggered ram injection. 






If I was to do it again I would just use the manifold and tubes, and use motech injectors and hook it up to an adjustable computer.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ah...I was just joking. I knew what it was.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Electronic fuel injection is kick ass.


----------



## impetus maximus

hillborn! i couldn't remember and it was killing me. thanks now i'll be able to sleep.


----------



## blackone

my pleasure sir! you can go off to the land of nod thinking of this now


----------



## MartyStrat54

Beautiful pic of 64 GTO with 428 tri-power motor. 10.29 ET.
















My dad used to put 428's in customers GTO's. It was an exotic motor, but I would rather have a RAM AIR II 400. I never was a fan of a Poncho 455. A real sleeper motor they made was the Poncho 350 with the RA cam and heads. It was under rated at 330HP and was a good revving street engine in light cars.

One thing about a street GTO. They could burn rubber.


----------



## Happy Grumpz

All those muscle cars are amazing!!! 

This is mine...


----------



## vintagevoltage351

MartyStrat54 said:


> What is that? A model of a nuclear power plant?


----------



## vintagevoltage351

blackone said:


> carbs are for girls


 
That looks nice! Nuclear Power Plant.... im still bloody laughing!
No more blocked Holley needle and seats to deal with thats for sure....


Still love a good tuned Holley, at least on my car.


----------



## blackone

vintagevoltage351 said:


> That looks nice! Nuclear Power Plant.... im still bloody laughing!
> No more blocked Holley needle and seats to deal with thats for sure....
> 
> 
> Still love a good tuned Holley, at least on my car.



Im my experience, a holley is good if the throttle is wide open, or the engine is turned off.


----------



## tone seaker

since there are some boats here. This is my 68 flat bottom V drive 454 chevy LS-6 built up to 550+hp 80+mph lake boat


----------



## Ydna

Holy shit. That 454 is a monster. I need to convince my friend's dad to let me drive his 69 camaro...


----------



## FirstStone

I always loved these! One day I will drive to a show w/ my guitar in the back!


----------



## Ydna

FirstStone said:


> I always loved these! One day I will drive to a show w/ my guitar in the back!



While your roadies put up your three full stacks.


----------



## MartyStrat54

There were 1,512 Hurst SC/Ramblers made of which, only 324 were the (B) paint scheme according to AMC records. Other reports say 500, either way not very many were made! They all came with the AMC 390 engine, 3:54 rear end gears, 4 speed trans and of course the Hurst shifter. The SC/Ramblers sold for $2,998.00, which was very little money for the long list of performance parts that came on the car. The SC/Rambler ran the quarter mile times of low 14's in stock form but with a few simple bolt on modifications, one of which was the cross-ram intake part # AM4486228 ( 300 made with AM# ) on them, these cars would now run low 12's. The SC/Ramblers were built for stock drag racing classes, in F-stock it was pretty much unbeatable, thanks to the SC/Ramblers horsepower to weight ratio. The stock SC/Rambler had 315 horsepower and 425 pounds of torque and weighed in at a fuzz more then 3000lbs. A slightly modifieded SC/Rambler would easily have over 400 horsepower. On the street this quick car was deadly to virtually any big three car as the front disk brakes stopped the little car in a hurry. This was a big advantage over most cars back in 1969. The SC/Rambler was a image maker car for AMC to say the least! We can play with the big boys of the performance car market and win! And it won a lot! The little Rambler became an instant legend among all muscle cars!


Most of the SC/Ramblers were abused and raced hard, so very few exist today. This makes the car a true head turner where-ever it goes. To the guys who remember the shame of losing to a Rambler it brings back the memories of when a little company could compete with the big ones, something you don't see these days.


----------



## Ydna

Damn. AMC made some sweet cars. I really like the javelins.

What do you think of the javelins Marty?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well what I heard back in the day was that the Javelin was designed by Chevrolet as one of the prototypes for a GEN 1 Camaro. They went with a different design and then I understand that Chevy sold the "Javelin" to AMC and they produced it and called it the Javelin.

Mark Donahue was a big name racer and he became associated with the Javelin and the AMX. These cars could be equipped with a stout 401 engine. Right now, I think they are rare and probably high priced. Maybe even higher than a GEN 1 Camaro.


----------



## GuN'R

MartyStrat54 said:


> My dad used to put 428's in customers GTO's. It was an exotic motor, but I would rather have a RAM AIR II 400. I never was a fan of a Poncho 455. A real sleeper motor they made was the Poncho 350 with the RA cam and heads. It was under rated at 330HP and was a good revving street engine in light cars.
> 
> One thing about a street GTO. They could burn rubber.


 
A dealership in Royal Oak, MI did this as well. The Royal Bobcat GTO's as they were. This one is a 65 for sale with a 421...


----------



## buzz

my baby.............


----------



## FirstStone

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well what I heard back in the day was that the Javelin was designed by Chevrolet as one of the prototypes for a GEN 1 Camaro. They went with a different design and then I understand that Chevy sold the "Javelin" to AMC and they produced it and called it the Javelin.
> 
> Mark Donahue was a big name racer and he became associated with the Javelin and the AMX. These cars could be equipped with a stout 401 engine. Right now, I think they are rare and probably high priced. Maybe even higher than a GEN 1 Camaro.


 Awesome AMXs!!! I like the smaller pony AMX better than the Javelin. On the AMX-perience site I read about the days when dudes in Cameros and Stangs would loose to those and they just couldn't believe it...love that back end w/ the "AMX" in the reflector/lights.


----------



## tonefreak

i followed a Ford Mach 1 Mustang home from Milwaukee last night, cream with black pinstripes and chrome,

i was drooling ALLLLL the way home! lol 

probably like... a 1970


----------



## FirstStone

Ydna said:


> While your roadies put up your three full stacks.


 
hell yes.


----------



## big dooley

here's the new engine, waiting top be shoehorned in the dooley's enginebay:


----------



## MartyStrat54

Wow! That's a nice SOB. Good score. There will be plenty of room in the dooley for that 454.


----------



## GuN'R

Yarrr! Time for some more MOPAR luvin'....let us consider the early sixties. Feast yer eyes on the mighty 413 cross ram





This engine was the dark horse in a song written by some Chevy loving blondes from Cali that is a complete pile of shit. The 426 max wedge is around the corner at this point and the next iteration of the Chrysler hemispherical head engine is in R&D. Stay tuned...


----------



## Ascension

My first car was one of these 1970 BOSS 302 in Calypso Corral with Black interior and no shaker. 




Now I'm driving Volvos.
My DD








My "project












My inspiration from a buddies car on Turbobricks .
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEWfG80nIDk&feature=related]Denverspeed Volvo 740 Wagon runs 11s. October 2010. Run #2 - YouTube[/ame]
Another buddy on the board has a 740 sedan pulls 600 + at the wheels runs high 9's at 140+. Turbo Volvo 4 in both cars. So you think Volvos wont run? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU5CzsmjF-k&feature=related]Crazy drive with Volvo (Power) for Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

600HP out of a four. That's a lot of HP.


----------



## Ydna

Oh. You like Volvos?

My parents have a Ocean Race XC90.

Its got a decent sized v8 in it.






And I wish my first car could have been a Boss 302. That's ridiculous.


----------



## vintagevoltage351

At least you will be safe in the Ovlov when it doesn't make that corner...


----------



## Ydna

Haha. Basically.


----------



## Ydna

Well, I'm had my first day of school today, I have Auto Tech. Hopefully I'll learn a good amount about cars, I really don't know much at all.

They had an Datsun inline 4 with a 4 speed transmission that was opened up so you could see inside and see how the stuff works.

Hopefully I'll be able to all the regular maintenance on my bug at the end of this class.


----------



## Ascension

MartyStrat54 said:


> 600HP out of a four. That's a lot of HP.



Yep these little Volvo Redblocks will absolutely SCREAM when built right! 
Check out the Dyno #'s at the end on this thing it's pushing a legit over 800HP with a Turbo 4!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8pDdZUjmVQ&feature=related]Volvo 960 Turbo II.mpg - YouTube[/ame]
I'm not looking for anything this radical I'm just shooting for a solid DD that runs high 13's is comfortable on the highway stops and handles well. Should be pretty easy to pull off and quite the sleeper. My white NA Whiteblock 6 V-90 is no slouch also.


----------



## ESPVH

My '71 Charger:


----------



## tone seaker

ESPVH said:


> My '71 Charger:


 
Nice is it a 383 or 440


----------



## ESPVH

tone seaker said:


> nice is it a 383 or 440


 

440


----------



## GuN'R

ESPVH said:


> My '71 Charger:


 
Cheers to the 71 - 74 B-Body club!  Where did you get the pistol grip handle for an automatic?


----------



## ESPVH

GuN'R said:


> Cheers to the 71 - 74 B-Body club!  Where did you get the pistol grip handle for an automatic?


 

That's an Auto-Grip from Quapman, not sure if he still sells them but if you google you'll find him, the cool part about that shifter is, to get it in/out of gear you have to pull the trigger! It looks great, feels great & one screw installation. He has different shift patterns fro the top of it as well, mine is a reverse manual valve body, so the top of the shifter reads; PRN123. Really cool, one of my favorite parts on the car.


----------



## Alt Freak

No love for the guys in Stuttgart?
How about a flat 12 that sucks down the atmosphere?








Best fucking car ever made.


And here is mine!




30mpg, and runs high 12's! 


By the way since everyone is into muscle cars, my favorite muscle car is by far a 1969 Dodge Charger R/T


----------



## Ydna

There is a picture for ya.


----------



## Alt Freak

Dream muscle car is also this but with no front cone, and in orange. Daytona and the R/T are the bestttttt


----------



## MartyStrat54

Could you see yourself driving this right now on the freeway? Man that would be awesome!


----------



## Ydna

I could see myself doing a nice second gear burn out. That's for sure.


----------



## ESPVH




----------



## MartyStrat54

Ah yes, let's not forget the VIPER. One thing for sure. There isn't very many of them.


----------



## FirstStone

Found this Javelin getting gas Saturday morning. Crazy psycho-bitch almost ran me over talking to the guy in the parking lot.


----------



## Ydna

Nice man.

I saw one of these gassing up just the other day:

1957 Chevy Bel Air






It was kind of like that color, but it was a bit whiter.

I'm not sure it was a 57, I think it may have been an earlier year, but it was beautiful.

And I was driving down a street near my girlfriends house, and there was a gt350 colored mustang fastback. I think it was a 67 or 68.

The thing is sitting in there, pristine paint, I've never seen it being driven though.

In that same area there is a nice bright red 65 coupe as well. And a 69 Camaro with a 383 as well.

Bay Area has some nice cars in it.

Here is an R8 that came into work this past Saturday, a different colored one came in the next day.


----------



## MM54

I'm heading home for a couple days over the labor day weekend. Is it weird I'm most excited to drive my car a bit? Forget seeing my mom and sister, I want to pick up my dad and go drive around for a while


----------



## Ydna

If I had a chevelle, I'd feel the same way man.


----------



## ESPVH

MartyStrat54 said:


> Ah yes, let's not forget the VIPER. One thing for sure. There isn't very many of them.


 
I know where one is


----------



## Frankie

They're harder than real boobs, but I think they look nicer. They don't go anywhere when she takes her bra off, they always look perfect.

I got to ride in my old boss's Viper once. Scared the shit out of me, that car'll do 120mph in 3rd gear!


----------



## ESPVH

Frankie said:


> They're harder than real boobs, but I think they look nicer. They don't go anywhere when she takes her bra off, they always look perfect.
> 
> I got to ride in my old boss's Viper once. Scared the shit out of me, that car'll do 120mph in 3rd gear!


 

True, almost 0-60 in 1st!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Ydna said:


> Do fake boobs feel weird?
> 
> I've always assumed they wouldn't feel like natural tits.
> 
> "Just like a big bag of...... sand"
> 
> Haha. Anyone guess that quote?



40 year old virgin.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Gettin a little chevy heavy in here.
Gotta even it out a little bit


----------



## tonefreak

ugh. got my first ticket tonight. doing 90 in a 55. got off with a reckless tho, instead of a speeding ticket, which saved me about $150

6 points off tho! speedings fun, but just not worth it!

i'll stick to going 100 on my sled across a frozen lake... as long as its daylight, it's not illegal here!


----------



## MM54

The trick to driving fast is to do it where you know there are no cops around 

Or where the traffic is already moving at an average speed of 80+ (*cough* I-79 *cough*)


----------



## 66 galaxie

tonefreak said:


> ugh. got my first ticket tonight. doing 90 in a 55. got off with a reckless tho, instead of a speeding ticket, which saved me about $150
> 
> 6 points off tho! speedings fun, but just not worth it!
> 
> i'll stick to going 100 on my sled across a frozen lake... as long as its daylight, it's not illegal here!



Ouch, your right though. Fun, but save it for the track


----------



## MM54

I'd love to give my car a really good tuneup and head to a drag strip, but there aren't any around where I live -.-

Edit: Although there is a Sunoco station that sells 114 octane gas


----------



## tonefreak

typically, i'm pretty damn careful about where i speed. theres a lot of back roads around here that i speed on, but i was stupid tonight, and did it right after crossing the highway, which, theres no overpass there, just cross the traffic, and there happened to be a cop on the highway at the time. 

i'll save my need for speed for winter. i wish i could afford a car to run at a track!


----------



## impetus maximus

you don't need a car 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52TsGOIvlHo"]Snowmobile at the Drag Strip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 66 galaxie

impetus maximus said:


> you don't need a car
> 
> Snowmobile at the Drag Strip - YouTube



Yeah dude, we have snowmobiles and cycles and pickups running at the strip here! Hell, they even let me run my junk


----------



## 66 galaxie

MM54 said:


> I'd love to give my car a really good tuneup and head to a drag strip, but there aren't any around where I live -.-
> 
> Edit: Although there is a Sunoco station that sells 114 octane gas



You should do it, you would have a blast!
You might get hooked


----------



## 66 galaxie

Test...




Edit, I thought I had the whole race of me with a bike there... guess not.


----------



## MM54

66 galaxie said:


> You should do it, you would have a blast!
> You might get hooked



I'd be seriously worried running that high octane in my car 

I dunno why.

(Also it's fucking expensive)


----------



## xXxGhotimanxXx

'08 Porsche 997 C2S ('72 wife, lol) and '98 Land Rover Discovery.


----------



## impetus maximus

test works and sounds HEALTHY 



MM54 said:


> I'd be seriously worried running that high octane in my car
> 
> I dunno why.
> 
> (Also it's fucking expensive)



high octane won't hurt your car, and unless it's set up for it it won't help it ether.

i think he meant go to the track.


----------



## 66 galaxie

xXxGhotimanxXx said:


> '08 Porsche 997 C2S ('72 wife, lol) and '98 Land Rover Discovery.



Nice! I like the car too


----------



## 66 galaxie

impetus maximus said:


> test works and sounds HEALTHY
> 
> 
> 
> high octane won't hurt your car, and unless it's set up for it it won't help it ether.
> 
> i think he meant go to the track.



Yes sir  ^

And true on the gas too, I run 91 octane if I'm lucky  I race with pump gas and run through the full exhaust.


----------



## impetus maximus

87 octane here. i'm waiting for E85 to become available around here. 
then 10lb of boost via Twin Garret turbos


----------



## IbanezMark

We need more GM in here 

Here's my ride...'55 Chevy 3200 - original truck from Alabama. We've gone through the whole truck mechanically and made it runnable and safe-ish. Just got it safetied last week.


----------



## 66 galaxie

IbanezMark said:


> We need more GM in here
> 
> Here's my ride...'55 Chevy 3200 - original truck from Alabama. We've gone through the whole truck mechanically and made it runnable and safe-ish. Just got it safetied last week.
> 
> Dang it Mark, we just had it evened out
> Jk bro
> Dude that truck is STYLIN! I would be proud to roll in that


----------



## IbanezMark

66 galaxie said:


> Dang it Mark, we just had it evened out
> Jk bro
> Dude that truck is STYLIN! I would be proud to roll in that



Thanks dude!
Once the appraiser gets his shit together, we can finish licensing it.
It still needs an alignment job at some point.. It wanders worse than Helen Keller in the mall parking lot.


----------



## impetus maximus

it's getting too Chevy heavy in here 
one for the Olds fans out there.

70 442


----------



## MM54

impetus maximus said:


> test works and sounds HEALTHY
> 
> 
> 
> high octane won't hurt your car, and unless it's set up for it it won't help it ether.
> 
> i think he meant go to the track.



I can feel a difference driving from 87 to 91, so maybe it'd help, I dunno.

And yes, I would like to go to a track but as I said, there are none around where I live


----------



## impetus maximus

found a drag strip under 20 miles from Erie. lucky drag city in Wattsburg PA.


----------



## blues_n_cues

well i got the 2005 gmc envoy i can't even begin to think about working on
then i got the project '38 dodge pickup w/ the flat 6 in the barn & no air or heat- me,dad, & the mechanic love that truck.....
some things just have style...






yup-ya only see the nose..





just google 1938 dodge truck & click on images.

i'm thinking smoke grey or lemon peel(not that caution yellow shit) yellow.


----------



## MM54

impetus maximus said:


> found a drag strip under 20 miles from Erie. lucky drag city in Wattsburg PA.



I don't live in Erie, I'm just here for college, and don't have my car with me since I'm not letting it sit out all winter


----------



## Ydna

Bump.


----------



## ToneZone100

This is my fave car I have owned: 1996 Nissan 200sx which put out itro 300hp by the time I sold it.






This was my first car. One word AWESOME! 






This is my current daily driver. It is just superb for ragging up and down country lanes which is what I do on a daily basis!






I'd love one of these. This is on the "lottery win list"






Oh and this is one of the occupational hazards of ragging Minis up country lanes. Deer. Strong car though. Deer-vs-Mini at 70mph= £2000 repair bill and dead bambi.


----------



## FirstStone

Always loved these, esp when I was growing up- still want one! 

Has to be the Z models (240, 260, 280) though, NOT the ZX!!!


----------



## Ydna

Saw one of these on the freeway last night:

Ferrari 308


----------



## mike mike

Ydna said:


> Saw one of these on the freeway last night:
> 
> Ferrari 308



One of my favorites. I love the 308's. There were two in a garage next to the DNA lounge yesterday


----------



## Ydna

Just felt like posting up a man car:






I will have a 1967 RS/SS 396 someday. Even though this picture is of a 68 Z28.


----------



## VintageGuy

question: What is the price of gasoline per gallon in the states?


----------



## kramer.geetar

Here's 2 more photos, both inside a Lambo Gallardo Nera (the limited edition). Not much room like in a Ferrari 599, I'm about 6'3/6'4 and my head was touching the ceiling. The camera mounted on the back can be turned on whenever (can see the screen in the first photo). At night you can see flames shoot out the exhaust. Killer ride and amazing head turner, mid-engine all wheel drive and amazing engine noise. 

My friend who owns it says its amazing in the winter, safest car he's ever driven cause its perfectly balanced and stays on the road in all conditions cause its all wheel drive and gets up any hill in the snow. He puts winter tires on it and drives it year round. Yea I know crazy, but he enjoys the cars and drives them and doesn't let them sit in his garage collecting dust. Gotta respect that. Don't have a photo of the exterior but I'll get one.


----------



## Ydna

VintageGuy said:


> question: What is the price of gasoline per gallon in the states?



It varies all over the US. Last I paid I think it was $3.87 for a gallon of gas.

I'm on the west coast, I've heard it is cheaper on the east coast.


----------



## Alt Freak

VintageGuy said:


> question: What is the price of gasoline per gallon in the states?


Around $3.30 here in the southeast


----------



## Alt Freak

Ydna said:


> Just felt like posting up a man car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a 1967 RS/SS 396 someday. Even though this picture is of a 68 Z28.


Why do you like them so much??


----------



## tonefreak

VintageGuy said:


> question: What is the price of gasoline per gallon in the states?




3.39 the general Appleton area of Wisconsin


----------



## GuN'R

blues_n_cues said:


> well i got the 2005 gmc envoy i can't even begin to think about working on
> then i got the project '38 dodge pickup w/ the flat 6 in the barn & no air or heat- me,dad, & the mechanic love that truck.....
> some things just have style...
> 
> 
> 
> yup-ya only see the nose..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just google 1938 dodge truck & click on images.
> i'm thinking smoke grey or lemon peel(not that caution yellow shit) yellow.


 
I love the old Dodge powerwagons. They built those old trucks very very, stout. Yeah, I could picture that truck in a blonde yellow, kinda like what you would see on an old Tele or Strat.

And for the Lamborghini guy, here's a Lambo for ya!


----------



## IbanezMark

$3.65/gallon in upstate NY

$1.25/L in Eastern Ontario. There's 3.78L in a US gallon I believe..


----------



## VintageGuy

in relation to the average salary in the states, is gas expensive or cheap?In greece the price is 2,3$/L (way expensive. Even state cars are out of fuel sometimes)


----------



## Alt Freak

It's somewhat expensive, a couple years ago it went over or close to $5.00gal. At that point a lot of people couldn't afford to have a car,and that was around 2008. Right now at around $3.30 people do not consider it VERY expensive, but still a deterrent for having a vehicle that sucks up gasoline/petrol/diesel etc. At least that's what it is like down here in Florida, and about a year or 6 months ago it got down to $2.65!


----------



## Ydna

Alt Freak said:


> Why do you like them so much??



I just really dig the look, and the power. I'm not into brand loyalty, I still like mustangs, I think that Camaros are just the coolest car. Just my opinion.

I'd still love a nice 1969 boss 429. I'm a classic guy I guess. Old muscle cars, classic rock. It just works.

On the subject, does anyone agree with me that there is no such thing as a modern muscle car? Of course there are fast cars, and modern mustangs and camaros, but I don't consider them muscle cars.


----------



## Alt Freak

A muscle car is just a car with RWD and a big V8. A viper and a Z06 corvette fit that quite nicely I think


----------



## kramer.geetar

GuN'R said:


> And for the Lamborghini guy, here's a Lambo for ya!





Yup, an original Lambo!


----------



## MartyStrat54




----------



## tonefreak

I sort of agree.

i mean, in it's original for the mustang wasn't really a muscle car, it was a pony car

then it turned into a muscle car.

to me, the last great muscle car was the Trans Am, 1979ish.

imo, the modern corvette is a sports car, built as much for speed as for handling.

Mustangs and Camaro's and Chargers are just for speed, they are muscle cars, but with the amount of computerized crap, they will never be as good as the classic muscle cars.


and i agree with YDNA, 1st gen Camaro's are my favorite all time car. 2nd gens look pretty decent too. 1st gens are the shit tho!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I grew up in the heart of the muscle car era. With any muscle car, you could pop the hood open and bolt on numerous "go fast" parts and take two to three seconds off of your stock ET.

Try putting a big Holley on a new Camaro or Mustang. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Ydna

MartyStrat54 said:


> I grew up in the heart of the muscle car era. With any muscle car, you could pop the hood open and bolt on numerous "go fast" parts and take two to three seconds off of your stock ET.
> 
> Try putting a big Holley on a new Camaro or Mustang. Ain't gonna happen.



Yea. No smog regulations to worry about. Or gas prices to worry about.


----------



## Alt Freak

Here's a nice bolt on, that shaved off a couple of seconds
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBP-pWe44Ns&feature=related]monster turbo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 66 galaxie

I may have something for this thread tomorrow night.....


----------



## Ydna

66 galaxie said:


> I may have something for this thread tomorrow night.....



You better.


----------



## thrawn86

+1 on all the Camaro talk. They are the S.


----------



## IbanezMark

Taking the old '55 Chevy for a spin last weekend:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaFfBugel4U]A spin in the '55 chevy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 66 galaxie

That beast would look even more cool hauling some Marshalls!


----------



## IbanezMark

Oh yeah! It needs some old cabs and plexi's rattling around in the back 

That truck drives great and is much quieter since we put some fresh weatherstripping on the doors.


----------



## Ydna

IbanezMark said:


> Oh yeah! It needs some old cabs and plexi's rattling around in the back
> 
> That truck drives great and is much quieter since we put some fresh weatherstripping on the doors.



Your truck looks like it should be having a bunch of hippies riding in the bed, on their way to Woodstock in 1969.


----------



## thetragichero

just bought her this morning: 2006 cadillac srx. my first vehicle in four years!


----------



## Alt Freak

About to buy one of these


----------



## Ydna

Nice you guys. I'd love a SUV to haul around my guitar stuff.


----------



## 66 galaxie

All right, so my cousin calls last night and says he's bringing me over something to check out.
He brought it over tonight...

1969 Mustang fastback, 302, 4 speed.
I could really get any good shots, but I did what I could. It's pretty cool. Kind of dirty and shit, but a little tlc and a 347 stroker, and I think it will burn some rubber. (And be a chick magnet)


----------



## MartyStrat54

Me diggy the 'stang.


----------



## Ydna

Me gusta.

That thing is sick. 69 is definitley my favorite year for the fastbacks.


----------



## thetragichero

yeah i love old mustangs, trans ams, and camaros (including 80s irocs!), but they just not practical for my need to haul gear around
maybe someday!


----------



## tone seaker

66 galaxie said:


> All right, so my cousin calls last night and says he's bringing me over something to check out.
> He brought it over tonight...
> 
> 1969 Mustang fastback, 302, 4 speed.
> I could really get any good shots, but I did what I could. It's pretty cool. Kind of dirty and shit, but a little tlc and a 347 stroker, and I think it will burn some rubber. (And be a chick magnet)


 
nice but whats that in the garage


----------



## 66 galaxie

tone seaker said:


> nice but whats that in the garage



That ole thing?
That's my grocery getter. 

















I'll have to try and get some pics of my cousins car and mine together.


----------



## Ydna

Damn that thing is gorgeous. Now I may have to look into getting one of these...


----------



## tone seaker

66 galaxie said:


> That ole thing?
> That's my grocery getter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to try and get some pics of my cousins car and mine together.


 
I knew it when I saw the holly Race pump hangin down with braided lines


----------



## 66 galaxie

tone seaker said:


> I knew it when I saw the holly Race pump hangin down with braided lines



Holley fuel pumps... When you need you groceries...QUICK!


----------



## Alt Freak

Galaxie here is something for ya! I love this song and it's about Shannon Hoon's (Blind Melon's singer RIP) I think 65 Ford Galaxie 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF5Fk5T-KW0]Blind Melon - Galaxie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

You guys have some sweet rides!


----------



## Ydna

Well, something really awesome happened.

This beauty belongs to my neighbor's friend:





67 RS/SS.

Manual transimission. I couldn't only tell from looking, the owner didn't come out to talk about it.

I just took pictures and walked away.

But it was so clean.

If it had a 396, which it could, then it would be my dream car.


----------



## ajaxajax2000

Hi,

Here's mine. A '95 Corvette C4, LT1, M6, Competition Yellow and black leather. Presently 20K on the meter. And mint con'd....


----------



## tonefreak

'95 and only 20,000?


WHAT THE HELL? 

do you just not drive it or what?


----------



## ajaxajax2000

tonefreak said:


> '95 and only 20,000?
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL?
> 
> do you just not drive it or what?


 
Yes I do!!! But the former owner didn't.....


----------



## tonefreak

ajaxajax2000 said:


> Yes I do!!! But the former owner didn't.....




I was gonna say! if i had a car like that i'd drive it every day during the summer!


(high power rear wheel drive doesn't do well during a wisconsin winter...)


----------



## ajaxajax2000

tonefreak said:


> I was gonna say! if i had a car like that i'd drive it every day during the summer!
> 
> 
> (high power rear wheel drive doesn't do well during a wisconsin winter...)


 
I do. More or less. Love it. Headers & race cats due for next season.

And the same applies to Swedish winters. But then I drive my Suburban Z-71 4WD....


----------



## tonefreak

ajaxajax2000 said:


> I do. More or less. Love it. Headers & race cats due for next season.
> 
> And the same applies to Swedish winters. But then I drive my Suburban Z-71 4WD....




nice.

i can immagine! you probably get more snow there then we get here


----------



## 66 galaxie

Wow, I just found a bunch of old photos. I had to break the scanner out, so I could show you guys a couple of my "old" Mustangs.
The whit one is an ASC Mclaren Mustang. They were an appearance package back in the late 80s. Mine was an 87. They were pretty cool looking, no back seat either. The other is your run of the mill 91 5spd hardtop. Had a lot of fun in that one. I think the pics of the mclaren are from 1990 the other was probably 93 or 94.
Enjoy!


----------



## jason_999

66 galaxie said:


> All right, so my cousin calls last night and says he's bringing me over something to check out.
> He brought it over tonight...
> 
> 1969 Mustang fastback, 302, 4 speed.
> I could really get any good shots, but I did what I could. It's pretty cool. Kind of dirty and shit, but a little tlc and a 347 stroker, and I think it will burn some rubber. (And be a chick magnet)




That mustang is Bad Ass!


----------



## Ydna

It really is. Got an update for us Galaxie?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Ydna said:


> It really is. Got an update for us Galaxie?



I talked him into getting a different engine built for it. Since there is no replacement for displacement, he's going to get a 408" windsor based stroker.
It will be a pretty mild build, probably around 400-450 hp.


----------



## Ydna

Haha. 400hp is mild. Jesus Christ.

My bug had 60hp when it was brand new, its probably lost quite a bit, what is 60hp then?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Ydna said:


> Haha. 400hp is mild. Jesus Christ.
> 
> what is 60hp then?



My vacuum cleaner


----------



## Harlequin tusk

Yo 66 Galaxie...what are u runnin in that HOT ROD...what kinda et's? HOTT lookin car..black and evil looking!!!


----------



## Ydna

66 galaxie said:


> My vacuum cleaner



You must really go through gas.


----------



## MM54

So guys, whats your opinion on the one single, not-all-that-expensive thing one could do themselves to improve an all-original GM 307  ?

Well, not _all_-original... I've changed the filters and plugs and wires and shit, and the oil fill cap's been replaced


----------



## tonefreak

elbow grease and degreaser and make it SHINE. lol


----------



## MM54

Improve as in, I'd like to go faster, faster


----------



## 66 galaxie

Harlequin tusk said:


> Yo 66 Galaxie...what are u runnin in that HOT ROD...what kinda et's? HOTT lookin car..black and evil looking!!!



Thanks HT 
It's got a 393" Windsor stroker in it.
It runs 12.6's @105mph. It's a car built to drive every day, and I race it a few times a summer.


----------



## IbanezMark

MM54 said:


> Improve as in, I'd like to go faster, faster



She needs a 4 barrel....it's begging for more CFM's


----------



## MM54

IbanezMark said:


> She needs a 4 barrel....it's begging for more CFM's



Here's a good series of questions to prove how much I know about this 

-How does one determine what carb will fit/work/work better?
-What are the specs on a carb?
-What does installing said carb require?
-What does a good carb cost?


----------



## 66 galaxie

MM54 said:


> Here's a good series of questions to prove how much I know about this
> 
> -How does one determine what carb will fit/work/work better?
> -What are the specs on a carb?
> -What does installing said carb require?
> -What does a good carb cost?



Think about it like this... an engine is really just a big air pump. The more air you move through it, the more power you make.
The first thing most people do to improve performance is to put on a better (higher flowing) air filter and a better (higher flowing) exhaust.
Your 307 probably has a 2 bbl (barrel) carb on it. You could try and put a 4 bbl on it, (but you need a 4 bbl intake) it would be a start.

You can actually call Summit Racing, and talk to a tech for a carb application for your engine. The basic specs are 2 or 4 bbl, and how much cfm (how big, how much air they move)

Installation is basically four bolts and a gas hose and some linkage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ydna

My mom randomly told me that there was a really nice 67 RS/SS at a local specialty auto place. She told me I should go sit in it and see if I dig it. So I asked her if we won the lottery. That was a no go.


----------



## Alt Freak

Ydna said:


> My mom randomly told me that there was a really nice 67 RS/SS at a local specialty auto place. She told me I should go sit in it and see if I dig it. So I asked her if we won the lottery. That was a no go.


That would be hilarious if you sat in it, and hated it


----------



## IbanezMark

66 galaxie said:


> Think about it like this... an engine is really just a big air pump. The more air you move through it, the more power you make.
> The first thing most people do to improve performance is to put on a better (higher flowing) air filter and a better (higher flowing) exhaust.
> Your 307 probably has a 2 bbl (barrel) carb on it. You could try and put a 4 bbl on it, (but you need a 4 bbl intake) it would be a start.
> 
> You can actually call Summit Racing, and talk to a tech for a carb application for your engine. The basic specs are 2 or 4 bbl, and how much cfm (how big, how much air they move)
> 
> Installation is basically four bolts and a gas hose and some linkage.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Exactly!
The folks at Summit are pretty good. If you tell them what engine it is, they should be able to hook you up with an intake manifold, carb, and some advice regarding jetting and metering tubes.

Edlebrock carbs are pretty good for the price point. Holley, Demon, etc are good carbs but pretty expensive (especially if you're just trying something out). I just sold a cast iron 4 bbl intake for a small block Chevy...probably would have fit your car! You can probably find an intake manifold and carb used for a few hundred bucks. You'll need to buy a new intake gasket though.


----------



## IbanezMark

I also sold an old pair of small block headers that could have been cool! I think I got $50 for 'em.
You could have fun with that engine though. Small block Chevy's are super easy to get HP out of. Sway out intake and exhaust manifolds, 4bbl carb, swap the cam, and voila....horsepower!

Too bad it's not a 283 
Mild porting and a good cam can make those engines RETARDED.


----------



## MM54

66 galaxie said:


> Think about it like this... an engine is really just a big air pump. The more air you move through it, the more power you make.
> The first thing most people do to improve performance is to put on a better (higher flowing) air filter and a better (higher flowing) exhaust.
> Your 307 probably has a 2 bbl (barrel) carb on it. You could try and put a 4 bbl on it, (but you need a 4 bbl intake) it would be a start.
> 
> You can actually call Summit Racing, and talk to a tech for a carb application for your engine. The basic specs are 2 or 4 bbl, and how much cfm (how big, how much air they move)
> 
> Installation is basically four bolts and a gas hose and some linkage.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Very interesting... I'll keep this in mind  I don't expect to be able to do any work on it until Summertime, but hey, it's good to know and be prepared in advance (and to know how many pennies to pinch). I'm pretty good with a spanner (and socket sets, and screwdrivers, etc) so I'm not too worried about installation, although getting the 40 year old old bolts out may be interesting.



IbanezMark said:


> Exactly!
> The folks at Summit are pretty good. If you tell them what engine it is, they should be able to hook you up with an intake manifold, carb, and some advice regarding jetting and metering tubes.
> 
> Edlebrock carbs are pretty good for the price point. Holley, Demon, etc are good carbs but pretty expensive (especially if you're just trying something out). I just sold a cast iron 4 bbl intake for a small block Chevy...probably would have fit your car! You can probably find an intake manifold and carb used for a few hundred bucks. You'll need to buy a new intake gasket though.



If you stumble across more of that sort of stuff that would work, let me know 

I'll definitely be back at you two around spring for further advising  

(Also, all this talk of exhaust manifolds has reminded me that my exhaust headers are pretty rusty and probably going to be leaking soon )


----------



## Ydna

Alt Freak said:


> That would be hilarious if you sat in it, and hated it




That certainly would be comical.

I will say, my bug is very comfortable. The side window is so close that its like a perfect arm rest when my window is down.


----------



## impetus maximus

hey all you 64 1/2 - 66 convertible Mustang lovers.
how about a *brand new *one? read on.





i want to see them bring back the 67-68 fastback! 

a 4 barrel (used quadrajet) and a 50-100 shot of Nitrous will wake that 307 up 
if you go with juice make sure it set up to come on at above 2500-3000 RPM
to prevent detonation and shuts off a few hundred RPM before redline.
1 range colder plugs and a few degrees taken out of the timing is a must 

if you want more power all the time, a Edelbrock "Performer" or "Performer RPM" package is nice.
or a cam out of a truck if your looking for low/mid range torque.


----------



## 66 galaxie

ydna, I found a 67 camaro for you.
350, Muncie 4 speed, some odds and ends parts.
It runs and drives, but needs some work. The back window is broken out. (air Conditioning) 
6700 bucks, here in sunny south dakota.


----------



## Ydna

66 galaxie said:


> ydna, I found a 67 camaro for you.
> 350, Muncie 4 speed, some odds and ends parts.
> It runs and drives, but needs some work. The back window is broken out. (air Conditioning)
> 6700 bucks, here in sunny south dakota.





That's crazy.

Too bad I'm not there to get it. And I don't have $6,700.

Oh well. Someday, it'll happen. Guitar is just priority. And the random guitar shit list goes on forever and keeps growing.

But I'll make it happen somehow.


----------



## Ydna




----------



## vintagevoltage351

66 galaxie said:


> ydna, I found a 67 camaro for you.
> 350, Muncie 4 speed, some odds and ends parts.
> It runs and drives, but needs some work. The back window is broken out. (air Conditioning)
> 6700 bucks, here in sunny south dakota.


 

How much for postage to Australia?


----------



## fstrat59slp

Heres my 1974 Corvette stingray, please excuse the derp face this was prom night and we had just recently finished the paint job 3 days earlier..


----------



## MM54

Here's a good car question: Why, when it rains or is damp outside, does my car billow white smoke like a fog machine for up to two minutes on startup? It's annoying and I'd really like to do something about it -.-


----------



## 66 galaxie

vintagevoltage351 said:


> How much for postage to Australia?



I wont let you go to the dark side my friend 

Our blood is Ford blue.


----------



## vintagevoltage351

66 galaxie said:


> I wont let you go to the dark side my friend
> 
> Our blood is Ford blue.


 

FOREVER BLUE MAN! 
Im not as racist as i used to be, i can appreciate any old good muscle car these days.

I really have to open the shed and take a look at my baby, i think a family or three of 6 inch to 1 1/2 foot long lizards have moved in to it... All i saw nearly 2 years ago when i last saw it was a big dollar sign for what it will cost me to do it up. 
Just as well our bass player is a top notch trimmer! He recently bought a sweet 66 mustang!


----------



## bulldozer1984

66 galaxie said:


> Thanks HT
> It's got a 393" Windsor stroker in it.
> It runs 12.6's @105mph. It's a car built to drive every day, and I race it a few times a summer.



12.6 ?? Man, thats haulin' !!


----------



## 66 galaxie

bulldozer1984 said:


> 12.6 ?? Man, thats haulin' !!



It's not too bad... and you can haul like a thousand pounds of groceries in it!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Going to get groceries...

Click me


----------



## tonefreak

took a while for the left taillight to wake up! lol
nice car! sounds awesome!


----------



## big dooley

bloody hell... this just happened to me when i went home from work... still shaking...


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Shit man, what did leave loose? or hit?


----------



## big dooley

i took a corner and the whole fucking thing just snapped off... i've never seen anything like this before... it's not supposed to be a piece of shit car... it's an audi... german quality...


----------



## 66 galaxie

I'm having a hard time making out the picture.
What happened?


----------



## tonefreak

big dooley said:


> bloody hell... this just happened to me when i went home from work... still shaking...




appears like the suspension somehow collapsed forwards? weird... i saw sort of the same thing on the highway a while back, except i think the guys tie rod let lose or something because his tire was at a 90 degree angle to what it should have been.

BIIIIG cloud of smoke.


----------



## big dooley

66 galaxie said:


> I'm having a hard time making out the picture.
> What happened?



front wheel, including suspension, driveshaft etc etc snapped off... the only thing that still holded the whole shabang in the wheelwell (sort of) was the steering bar


----------



## Jesstaa

Nice effort Dooley.

I wish I could get a nice muscle car, but I live in the nanny sate (Victoria). Can't have our P's until 18, and even then we're on massive restrictions until we're 22 (Including a law stating we can't drive any high performance cars, IE high power 6 cylinder cars/turbo or supercharged cars or ANY V8s or higher.) So even if I was driving around in something that weighed the same as a school bus and took a month to get to 100km/h, if it had a V8 I can't touch it till I'm 22.

Add to that the damn price of gas.


Needa move to the states so I can have cool cars and cool Marshalls.
For a hell of a lot less too.


----------



## IbanezMark

Did the ball joints separate, Dooley??

It would certainly cause something like that!


----------



## 66 galaxie

big dooley said:


> front wheel, including suspension, driveshaft etc etc snapped off... the only thing that still holded the whole shabang in the wheelwell (sort of) was the steering bar



Holy jeez!
Well, I'm glad nobody got hurt.

Did you have to take the poll in the "ever shat yourself" thread?


----------



## Vintage Tone

Couple of my machines.....


----------



## VintageGuy

holy shit!what are these?


----------



## Ydna

Those are some nice ass corvettes is what they are. I'm gonna Gues the top one is a 65, and bottom is a 68.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Vintage Tone said:


> Couple of my machines.....



Oooh, nice!


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## vintagevoltage351

My new baby, 69 Falcon, 6cyl.
Saved it from a friend 2 months ago that had it sitting in a yard under trees for 11 yrs. Only needed a coil to get it going and drove it back home.(with the temp on 'H' for about 120km!) The old iron head engines could take a lot of punishment, thats for sure.
This will be the doner car for my 69 v8 GS Fairmont i will be restoring one day as they are fetching ridiculous prices. 
Just have to tidy it up and get it registered now. Straight original body is sooo hard to find.
Bog stock poverty pack with original 52000 miles on the clock. 3 on the tree. Only came with 2 front seatbelts from factory. No heater, even got the original AM radio going for some classic tunes! Just recently got some old 12 slotters off a 69 GT Mustang Fastback that i'll be putting on tommorow.
Pity there is only 1 drive in theater left around here to cruise with the mrs.

Plenty of headroom with the bench seat... 

















And my GS, back when i had some hair left...


----------



## IbanezMark

Sweet Falcon, VV


----------



## IbanezMark

My current ride. I put it to work pretty often!


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^ Mark, that last boat your hauling is really cool!


----------



## myshofer

i love limo . and i rent different models of it on special occasions. planning to buy a soon.till then SFO LIMO SERVICE rocks for me.


----------



## IbanezMark

66 galaxie said:


> ^^ Mark, that last boat your hauling is really cool!



Thanks, man! That's my '65 Century Coronado..
426cid wedge block Chrysler power, twin 4 barrels. I have a new interior for it ready to be installed. Hoping to have it back in the water this season.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I love that 426 Wedge. What a stump puller!


----------



## Ouijam

My 1982 First Gen RX7: Christine. She's so pretty.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

I owned versions of the Dodge Dart from '67 to '71. I really like(d) these cars.

Cheers, Barrie.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=556cyHpG_Hs&list=HL1360117164]American Muscle Car - S03E13 - Dodge Dart GTS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

Since I grew up in the muscle car era, I got to drive a Dodge GTS with a 340 Six-Pack and 4 speed with a 3.90 rear axle. A real smoker!

Then there was the uber rare 440 Dart GTS. Very limited production.

Dodge Dart GTS 440 Hardtop green - 1969


----------



## Micky

Kiddie toys Marty.
Only Dodge I ever owned made me piss my pants.
1969 Charger Daytona. 440 Magnum...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah and if you still had it, you'd be a rich man.


----------



## Alt Freak

Micky said:


> Kiddie toys Marty.
> Only Dodge I ever owned made me piss my pants.
> 1969 Charger Daytona. 440 Magnum...


My favorite muscle car.


----------



## Clammy

I upgraded my cage last summer. The new "Metal Mobile" is my 2008 BMW 328i. I LOVE driving this car! What a fuckin machine! 











Of course, my daily driver (rider, really!), in the non-winter months, is Reaper, my 2005 Harley Night Train:











Cheers!


----------



## aw9190

I see a lot of love for American cars. This is my daily driver:

2013 genesis r-spec turbo. Cool car for sure, may get a tune for it but since its a lease it may not be worth it. It is stick though I will only drive manuals they are just way more fun 

​


----------



## Username2

My car RAM Laramie HEMI 






Off Road Rig






Wife's Car SL55 AMG






Water Vehicle Milan 22R







Cruiser 2008 Anniversary Low Rider


----------



## Username2

aw9190 said:


> I see a lot of love for American cars. This is my daily driver:
> 
> 2013 genesis r-spec turbo. Cool car for sure, may get a tune for it but since its a lease it may not be worth it. It is stick though I will only drive manuals they are just way more fun
> 
> ​


 
Funny you should post that. My 72 year old mother just bought a 2013 Genesis Coupe 2T Premium today. Best bang for the buck out there I thought. Even at her age she will take advantage of the turbo eight speed. Looks exactly like yours but hers has the silver Leather and the sunroof.


----------



## aw9190

nuke said:


> Funny you should post that. My 72 year old mother just bought a 2013 Genesis Coupe 2T Premium today. Best bang for the buck out there I thought. Even at her age she will take advantage of the turbo eight speed. Looks exactly like yours but hers has the silver Leather and the sunroof.




That was my thought exactly! I was looking into a subura brz but it is so small. It might as well not have any backseats, and costs roughly the same as the genesis. I come from a 2010 civic si so the RWD is fun, and a little dangerous sometimes!!!!


----------



## Georgiatec

Had this S Type Jag until I got a pair of dogs and in a rock band again.






I find this is more practical now though...Ford Galaxy.


----------

